# 1985 Chevy Hunters Special



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I picked up this cool clodbuster body at a local R/C Swap Meet for $30.
It had some issues like small cracks here and there but not bad over all.
I just liked the hunters paint scheme on it the wheel openings where enlarged 
a little and that worked out perfect to fit my 11 1/2 Rc4wd Trail Stomper chassis. I changed the 4x4x4 grill to just 4x4 the hood was already filled in that was a plus also. I added a log front bumper and painted the hood. 
Spring is almost here so time to take the snow chains off.

[PS. I wish that Hobby Talk would add a "Trail Truck" ~ forum]


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Up-Date on the 85' Chevy*

Well I got the body mounted securely now & I didn't use velcro it ain't no show truck. Got the rear bumper on & add a pallet with tie downs & got the snow chains off.


----------



## Dr Dorito (Apr 5, 2009)

*chevy*

is that a TF2 chassis ive had this trail truck urge for a few months and hoping to get something soon . is that your only truck?


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*TF2 Chassis & Trail Stomper Chassis*

No it's not the Trail Finder 2 - That I have ~ I have the Trail Stomper 
The difference is that the TF2 Has the motor up front & running to a transfer case. HD Aluminum Axles not the T-60 Plastic ones. But they did'nt up-grade the Drive Shafts? ~ For the price there asking they should have. The weakest link in the chassis. ~ I up-graded mine to Axial SCX10 Big Bore Drive Shafts. 
The Trail Stomper just has a central transmission. Plastic Axles & Drive Shafts.
Both are nice chassis but the price difference is.
Trail Stomper - $299. RTR - Just add a Battery & Charger.
Trail Finder 2 - $399. KIT - No Radio or ESC / Battery or Charger.
And plus - $22. For S&H - From the Rc4wd web site.
I hope that helps a little ~ Go to the Rc4wd Web Site for more info On both Trucks.

PS. Yes this is the Only R/C Truck that I have. My only project truck, I like working on them more then running them. / Just making the old clod body a little stronger by adding plastic to the weak points right now.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*1985 Chevy Hunters Special ~ Up Date*

New pics ~ I hope you like my Trail Truck.


----------



## Dr Dorito (Apr 5, 2009)

*that is sweeet*

thanks for the info dont have a " trail Scaler yet but Im lookin around . I love hobby talk for my oval and short course addiction because we are here locally . but there is another forum site where I go to drule over off road trucks and learn about off road RC crawling and scale building . I m going to check out the trail stomper for my platform .


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Pro-Line Accessories / Shovel Axe Cooler Toolbox & Gas Can*

Pro-Line Accessories ~ Very cool and the detail is great, I did put a little more detail on my set as in painting the ends of the shovel, axe & pray bar silver and added some brown paint to the handles / And for a fake winch it looks ok with some red paint and I added a small metal piece to one end. I picked up both accessories sets for $25. bucks off eBay. I used two part epoxy to hold them down.

PS. ~ Don't buy them sleeping bags & tent accessories off eBay 
Just cut up some old bluejeans or shirts & tie some string around them. 
I can't believe people are acutely making money off them items that you can make for free. I do have to thank them for the idea thow. 
See you on the trails. 
Tom


----------



## 98 SNAKE EATER (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks good


----------

